# Excellent Trout Bite Today



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Been doing some duck hunting the last few weeks but switched back to fishing today. Trout bite was great! Customers caught their limits of solid fish up to 3.5lbs along with quiet a few undersize ones. Down South lures in plum chartreuse worked best. As the weather continues to warm up the trout bite should continue to be good. I've got some open dates next week. Give me a call to book a trip and lets go catch some fish!!

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com








o


----------

